
The Brussels Effect - donpott
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brussels_effect
======
082349872349872
Having worked in both, I personally prefer "race to the top" jurisdictions to
"race to the bottom" ones.

hog feed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23291595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23291595)

meat packing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23367350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23367350)

california effect (in passing):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23829872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23829872)

(Incidentally, the germans have recently had their own meatpacking Covid
problems, due to having copied the US efficient conveyer belt model while
subcontracting to eastern european firms to skirt domestic labour laws. Those
loopholes have reportedly been closed.)

~~~
gowld
Race to the top only works if accompanied by highly redistributive taxation to
make the top affordable to the lower economic class.

~~~
Pet_Ant
I believe the increased demand for the higher quality mans it becomes cheaper.
So instead of time efficiency turning into more meat for the same cost, it
becomes the same meat volume but better quality for the same cost.

------
ericandre
I wonder what this means for brexit then, given the current UK government is
trying to gut food standards.

~~~
cnity
It means that places that aren't hit as hard by the Brussels effect (America)
become more attractive origins of imported goods (chlorinated chicken).

~~~
CodeGlitch
Factory farming of animals is disgusting no matter if it is chlorinated or not
- and this is coming from a meat eater (trying to be a vegaterian).

Perhaps some good will come out of this, and people will start to think a bit
more about where their food comes from and how it was made.

~~~
cnity
Agreed. Just for clarity, my choice was a tongue in cheek synecdoche.

------
growlist
Yeah I remember reading about this about 20 years ago. Take a look at what
Germany did to water down co2 emissions rules, or the widespread environmental
destruction within the EU carried out with the complicity of Brussels, then
come back and continue the argument.

~~~
solstice
I'm not necessarily doubting you but can you point to some specific examples
re: "environmental destruction within the EU"?

Also: Germany watering down CO2 emission rules seems to have more to do with
Germany's power within the EU and less with the gravitational pull of the
European market to warp the behavior of non-eu entities (which this Wiki
article is about)

------
mstade
Hey, thanks for sharing this! I've had a number of discussions with people
about this very effect but didn't realize there was a name for it, so I
learned something new today – thanks!

------
LunaSea
Huh, I thought that the Brussels Effect was going against the votes of the
elected parliament members.

